
YouTube is deleting comments with two phrases that insult the CCP - bobbydroptables
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21270290/youtube-deleting-comments-censorship-chinese-communist-party-ccp
======
dmix
This one was 1224 comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)

------
antoncohen
The key thing here is that Ars Technica got YouTube to respond:

> "This appears to be an error in our enforcement systems and we are
> investigating," YouTube said.

~~~
calibas
Too bad this post has already been removed from the front page of HN. It
barely survived 30 minutes.

~~~
Yetanfou
That is one of the reasons to stop using the front page of sites like HN (and
lobste.rs and other similar 'popularity-driven' sites) and access the site
through the RSS feed. This way you get to see all posts, popularity be damned.
On news sites it sometimes gives an interesting insight in the editing process
where they first rush out with articles with descriptive titles only to change
the title (and, often, the article) to something less descriptive but more
'correct'.

------
vuln
Looks like no response on the support ticket. Upvotes keep growing...

[https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/19190975?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/19190975?hl=en)

------
Vysero
I would be interested in seeing a list of all the banned phrases for some
perspective. It's hard for me to understand why they would ban these phrases
in particular. From the outside looking it it would certainly seem that Google
is taking it's cues from the Chinese government directly on this matter.

~~~
Udik
Yes, I suspect (as another commenter said) that these might be phrases that
have been used in some 'political spamming' campaign flooding youtube with
hundreds of thousands of OT comments on random videos. So they might have been
treated as garbage and deleted.

I can understand that if every youtube video starts to be spammed with "Trump
sucks" comments, Youtube might decide to auto-delete them. It doesn't have to
be pro-Trump censorship.

------
4cao
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23305149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23305149)

------
qwerty123457
Clickbait/fake news.

Proper title is "Youtube auto-deletes lots of phrases that are commonly used
by spammers, including phrases critical of the Chinese government"

~~~
manuelabeledo
This seems to be likely. Google has an awful track of things like this.

